# well its over for sure.



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Hello all. Well here's an update. STBX wife and talked a week ago about our marriage and which way it was heading. Whether or not it was savable, we both agreed that there were just to maný hurdles and other things to save it. That we make better friends than a couple. To which I am at peace with. We do talk better when not around each other. 

She also said there is a lot of other things she wants to tell me but just not ready to. I told her when your ready you're ready can't force it out of you. That does make me wonder but I don't stress over it. Just glad I finally got some closure as to which way to move forward. So that's what's going on with my sitituation. Plus I'm a lot happier now that I know. 

Thank you guys for the support and advice.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Letting go is difficult, even when what you are letting go of made you miserable.

Odds are the "lots of other things" she wants to tell you but isn't ready to, will simply further indicate that you made the right decision.

Same happened here. You will continue to grow stronger, not weaker - and although it may not be the outcome you hoped for, there is definitely a sense of relief in knowing what's next.


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Yes i'm thinking the same thing about the "other things" she just not ready to tell me. you know like i said we get along just fine now. when we do chat on phone or msn we have actual conversations. I think we do make better friends than a married couple.

I dont think there is nothing wrong with that. I hope her life is filled with happiness. It just hit me over that weekend that i just had to move on and let her go. I know she will always be part of my life. We have 2 kids. I am hoping that whatever those other things are, they are not all extremely bad things. When i found out what those are Im sure ill be posting here again.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Lostman. Hang in there. Give going for the kids. Don't worry about the "other" things.


----------



## husbandinthemking (Oct 3, 2008)

Forget the "other things" BS completely. It is just her way of releasing her guilt and will do nothing for you.

Unless, you want her help her with her guilt issues. This is your choice at this time. Not her choice.


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

I'm not worried about those other things. It doesn't surprise me abit. She has always hidden things from me. Especially her feelings. Like I said if she tells me then she does if not oh well. I've made the choice to move on with out her. I'm happier because of it.


----------

